# Beard Trimmer



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm needing a new beard trimmer. I've had my existing one for about 6-7 years, and really, should have replaced it a year or 2 ago (but it still keep going).

I'd like one with plenty of adjustability, this is my current one:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00LPLM...locphy=9046370&hvtargid=pla-564313304793&th=1

It has 7 stops. 1-3 are rather close (I usually set at 3), then there's a big step up to 4 and from 4-7 they are evenly spaced (even if they are rather large steps compared to 1-3.

So, what are you guys using?


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

https://gillette.co.uk/en-gb/products/razors-blades-trimmers/mach3-razors/mach3-turbo-razor


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

dholdi said:


> https://gillette.co.uk/en-gb/products/razors-blades-trimmers/mach3-razors/mach3-turbo-razor


pffftttt.... I cannot remember the last time I was clean shaven!

To give you an idea, I recorded this video Monday or Tuesday


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

On my second one of these, and I'd buy another one tomorrow:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Remington-...&qid=1544217727&sr=1-5&keywords=beard+trimmer


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

bildo said:


> On my second one of these, and I'd buy another one tomorrow:
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Remington-...&qid=1544217727&sr=1-5&keywords=beard+trimmer


Same here :thumb:


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

What is it with beards ?
Its the 21st century, fighting woolly mammoths is also a thing of the past


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I've had mine since before it was cool :thumb: It must be more than 10 years since I've been clean shaven on a regular basis


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

dholdi said:


> https://gillette.co.uk/en-gb/products/razors-blades-trimmers/mach3-razors/mach3-turbo-razor


:lol::lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm still using my Wahl clippers I got in 1997... :lol:


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

"Beard Trimmer" would be a great name for a detailing product.
Maybe include a reference to something scientific like "ceramic" or "nano" to give it that cutting edge, pun intended, feel.

I'll get my coat.....


----------



## tommyboy40 (Feb 28, 2012)

For all you beardies


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

no way Mat's beard will ever be _that_ cool...

:lol:

his mullet might be mind you....:doublesho


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I have the same length stubble/beard pretty much year round. But come October/November time I let it grow out. Not like I planned to, but this is now the 4th year running, so I'm now calling it tradition :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Decided to order this
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01BHW3S58

The vacuum may be a gimmick, but at least I wasn't suckered into the one with the laser guide option :lol:


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

Breo beardscape


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I have a Philips and it is really good. Huge battery life and settings from 1mm to 10mm


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

I have a philips one with a vacuum, qt4045 or something sexy sound like that. It's lasted me 11 years and counting.


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> I'm still using my Wahl clippers I got in 1997... :lol:


Wahl for me too but mine are from 1977. They still make spares but it has never needed any. I just keep it oiled.
The Remington looks interesting though.
I tried shaving for about a week 40 years ago. Far too much effort. Been hairy ever since.
Being a beardy has caused a few problems over the years when being fitted with breathing apparatus or being "beard hassled" (dragged around by the beard) but a small price to pay for that warm fuzzy feeling.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I use this..

https://www.argos.co.uk/product/7606713


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

I bought a BaByliss Precision Beard Trimmer for £8 four years ago, price is now £10 from Amazon, it has several heads and click adjustment on each, really cannot fault it.


----------

